# Pub for Party in Dublin



## Cahir (19 Oct 2005)

A friend of mine is looking to hire a section of a pub in Dublin for her 30th birthday.  She's looking for somewhere central enough that does decent finger food and definitely non-trendy, i.e. not cafe en seine or samsara etc.

Any recommendations?


----------



## RainyDay (19 Oct 2005)

What location did you have in mind? City Centre? The 'burbs?


----------



## Cahir (19 Oct 2005)

Sorry, by central I mean City Centre.


----------



## RainyDay (19 Oct 2005)

Actually - I must apologise - I missed the 'central' reference in your original post.


----------



## huskerdu (19 Oct 2005)

I have used the Library Bar in the Russell Court Hotel in Harcourt St, a few times
for parties. A very nice private room and good finger food.


----------



## paddyc (19 Oct 2005)

We recently had a work party in the Russell Court, we had thr whole courtyard to ourselves and had a bbq there .... they have heaters out there but might be a too wet and cold at this time of year


----------



## Cahir (19 Oct 2005)

Thanks, I'll mention thr Russell Court to her but I think the plan is to have a section of a pub rather than a completely private room as it's going to be quite casual.


----------



## Leo (19 Oct 2005)

Doheny & Nesbitt on Baggot St. have a three rooms upstairs, two on the first floor which can be used together if the crowd is big enough. Toners across the road have a room upstairs as well. Other options are the Gingerman on Fenian Street, O'Neills on Pearse St. will cordon an area off. For something a little more upmarket, the Vaults at Connolly station have a number of rooms/areas they cordon off for groups. 

Used to organise quite a few things for the social club here in work, and have used all the above, and the Russell Court. If you're bringing a large group, most of these will give you the room free, but may require a deposit. On the fingerfood, my experience is that ordering X portions for X people is never enough unless people will have eaten beforehand, i.e., not coming straight from work. If you're booking the venue well in advance, make sure you call back to ensure they still have the booking. 

Enjoy,
Leo


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Oct 2005)

MacTurcaills and The Long Stone will cordon areas off for a party, and the platters are quite reasonably priced (and good IMHO).  Convenient for both northsiders and southsiders, and to the DART.


----------



## Dunners (19 Oct 2005)

O'Dwyers on Mount St is a great central location & has been completely redone recently. You can either reserve a section or else the function room on the bottom floor.  Decor is nice and it's busy, but not as crammed or poseur-ish as cafe en seine etc. It has a late license at weekends. We had a 30th there recently and had a great night!


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Oct 2005)

It's now called La Dolce Vita


----------



## Cahir (19 Oct 2005)

Thanks - lots of good ideas there, I'll pass them on.


----------



## Janet (19 Oct 2005)

Dunners said:
			
		

> O'Dwyers on Mount St is a great central location & has been completely redone recently. You can either reserve a section or else the function room on the bottom floor.  Decor is nice and it's busy, but not as crammed or poseur-ish as cafe en seine etc. It has a late license at weekends. We had a 30th there recently and had a great night!



The bottom floor can be reserved but it also becomes the late night disco part after 11.30 I think and your party will be invaded by everyone else in the place who want to stay late - you should double check this with them.


----------



## Cahir (19 Oct 2005)

Janet said:
			
		

> The bottom floor can be reserved but it also becomes the late night disco part after 11.30 I think and your party will be invaded by everyone else in the place who want to stay late - you should double check this with them.



To be honest, I can't see her choosing O'Dwyers as it's a bit of a hike from town in a pair of heels so no need to worry!!


----------



## car (19 Oct 2005)

The hairy lemon serve some decent finger food and will reserve an area upstairs for you which sounds like what you want.


----------



## Cahir (19 Oct 2005)

car said:
			
		

> The hairy lemon serve some decent finger food and will reserve an area upstairs for you which sounds like what you want.




That's where I suggested because it's one of my favourites but unfortunately she doesn't think some of her friends would go there as they don't like it.


----------

